# MILF shoots down US spy plane in Mindanao



## gillbates (16 Nov 2008)

*MILF shoots down US spy plane in Mindanao*
11/14/2008 | 05:07 PM 
Article Link

ZAMBOANGA CITY, Philippines – Moro rebels shot down a US spy drone that reportedly flew inside the rebel territory, the Moro Islamic Liberation Front said Friday.

Mohagher Iqbal, a senior leader of the MILF, said the drone was captured by rebel forces in the hinterlands of Talayan town in the province of Maguindanao.

He said the spy plane was shot down on the night of October 31 and recovered by the rebels the next day.

The MILF announced the capture of the spy drone only this week after they finished examining the aircraft.

Iqbal did not say whether the drone was armed or had a thermal and infrared video camera, but he claimed that the aircraft has a wing span of eight feet. He said the rebels opened fire on the drone with automatic weapons.

"The spy plane is still in good condition and intact and we will not give it back to the US military. It is now the property of the MILF," Iqbal told the GMANews.TV.

More on link


----------



## aesop081 (16 Nov 2008)

The thread title had me thinking in a completely different direction........ :-\


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The thread title had me thinking in a completely different direction........ :-\


You weren't the only one!


----------



## gillbates (16 Nov 2008)

Boy you gentlemen are quick. Happens every time MILF is mentioned outside a Filipino context. No worries, happens all the time.

Press release from MILF (Muslim separatist insurgent group):

*Spy plane crashes in Maguindanao town*
Friday, 14 November 2008 15:26 

Article Link

Another unmanned spy plane has crashed in Mindanao, this time in the upland part of Guindolongan town in Maguindanao. Moro villagers reported the incident to elements of the MILF who are encamped nearby. They took a picture of the plane, the body of which is virtually intact and forwarded it to luwaran. This is the latest reported crash of this tiny unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), more popularly known as “spy plane”. Only the United States has these planes, because the Philippine military has none of this in its arsenal.

Another name for this spy plane is “spy drone” or “predator”.

On October 18, this year, a spy plane crashed at the backyard of a retired policeman in Pikit, North Cotabato.

On February 10, this year, another spy plane crashed in the mountain of Marang in Indanan town. It was not immediately known what caused the crash, but local television news showed footage of a villager holding the ill-fated drone, whose wing span is about one meter long and has a slim body and a video camera mounted on its belly.

More on link


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Nov 2008)

bwahaha,

Make that three!!

dileas

tess


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Nov 2008)

I couldn't help but picture a pissed off soccer-mom with a bazooka.

Midget


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Nov 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> bwahaha,
> 
> Make that three!!
> 
> ...



Make that five now lol


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Nov 2008)

dileas

tess


----------



## gillbates (16 Nov 2008)

In case you're wondering, the Moro Islamic Liberation Front came into existence well before the OTHER MILF acronym was popularized (in American Pie, I think). And it's usually pronounced by spelling out the letters "EM-AY-EL-EF" as opposed to just plain "meelf", so you don't have to worry about keeping a straight face during briefings if you ever get posted here


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The thread title had me thinking in a completely different direction........ :-\


Ditto! I think its because a lot of us while knowing there is an insurrection in the Phillipines we are not familiar with what the group calls itself. Tess re. replay #7 thats the VPILF lol.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Nov 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Tess re. replay #7 thats the VPILF lol.



You must mean FVPCILF


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Nov 2008)

Either acronym, She is someone ILF for sure!

BTW, did someone say something about a bunch of Morons or something to that effect, in this thread?

dileas

tess


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You must mean FVPCILF



True..will she go back to being the AGILF?


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Nov 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> True..will she go back to being the AGILF?


And once her daughter gives birth, she'll be a GILF?

Oi, I think I heard a toilet flushing....


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Nov 2008)

What red blooded guy read the thread title and didn't think Mother I would Like to ****.....

All of us opened the thread just hoping for a picture  ;D

Which Tess provided I might add LMAO


----------



## medicineman (16 Nov 2008)

I'd forgotten about those clowns in the Phillipines until I opened this expecting some crazy female fighter pilot going Biblical on a defenceless spy plane...

Oh well, back to reality now - guess back to counting down the days/hours until 9D is home.

MM


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Nov 2008)

Reminds me of this gem:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb_qHP7VaZE


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Nov 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGpeHfybM6Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jvVGa-HXYQ

Two from a series posted here previously.

dileas

tess


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The thread title had me thinking in a completely different direction........ :-\



Same here  ;D


----------

